# Spearfishing South of Orange Beach 4/6



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Dove a barge in about 100 ft. of water south of Orange Beach. Was with my son Mitch, Jeremy (Coolbluestreak) and his lovely wife. Good viz and the water temp was 68 deg. on the bottom.

https://vimeo.com/40054077


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It says this video has restricted content. :-(


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

For me it says " Not available in your country."


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm getting the restricted content message also. YouTube can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

marmidor said:


> I'm getting the restricted content message also. YouTube can be a pain in the butt.


That is wierd cause I can play it. Bet it has to do with copyrights on the music! Will add the link to vimeo. Sorry


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I love Vimeo!
I think most workplaces block youtube and using vimeo allows us to still watch videos while on break.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

swander said:


> That is wierd cause I can play it. Bet it has to do with copyrights on the music! Will add the link to vimeo. Sorry


I watched it on GCFC man you guys know how to get it done! Keep up the good work. Thank you for posting dive safe!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. Looks like it was too easy for you.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great video Steve. Would love to get back out with you guys sometime.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks for sharing*

*Always enjoy seeing the real view. Started looking on paper graph recorder in 1974.*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice video steve, you are a assassin!:thumbsup:


----------

